
Turn Off Gmail's Email From Google+ Users - bado
The Gmail setting is now active for Google+ users.<p>Go to Gmail Settings and right after &quot;Conversation View&quot; should be the setting &quot;Email via Google+&quot;.<p>Change the setting to &quot;No one&quot;
======
martinjones
I cannot believe that they would make this opt-out rather than opt-in. I love
most google services, but they're really starting to go too far with stuff
like this.

~~~
pasbesoin
Just like Buzz was opt-in? Just like various Facebook "feature" launches have
been opt-in? /sarcasm

Actions speak louder than words. And Google's "social" choices as well as
Facebook's (and others) have been making it clear that they favour, with a
strong arm, "co-opt" over "opt-in".

Unfortunate, but as users we should continue forward with eyes open.

P.S. My parents just upgraded their phones from the original Droids to Moto X.
During the process, Google and Motorola worked very hard to ram Google+
profile creations down their throats. Dad eventually found a non-obvious and
unannotated flow through the order/configuration web site that let him
complete the orders without activating Google+.

There are parts of Google I still respect, but I've about had it with their
newer "social", panopticon front end.

------
danielhonigman
Done and done. Thanks for posting.

------
wanda
+1

